# Looking for help with a fishing trip



## MichRN84 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hoping i can get some suggestions on where to take a fishing trip this summer. I live in Monroe County, MI so it’s just over the border. I’m looking to fish somewhere on an inland lake or a river. Looking for 3 day trip and want to rent a boat. Anywhere in the state of Ohio is good for me. I usually fish for LMB, SMB and pike. But I’m willing to go for anything that will make good table fare... especially walleye and perch. Looking to avoid the big lake though. Id really appreciate your guys suggestions since i have never taken a fishing trip to Ohio. When i fish ohio i stick to metzgers marsh and the maumee River and i do not know anything else about fishing Ohio.
Thanks!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Saltfork state park!!!!!!!!!¡ multi species Lake including large and Smallmouth musky Saugeye catch crappie gills


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Salt Fork X 2. Has it all plus land activities.


----------



## MichRN84 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ok, i will start researching saltfork. Thank you for your input. Look forward to hearing others as well


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

MichRN84 said:


> Ok, i will start researching saltfork. Thank you for your input. Look forward to hearing others as well


Feel free to message me , I know the area/lake well.......


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

wave warrior said:


> Feel free to message me , I know the area/lake well.......


Any chance you could give me some tips? I’m going down with my grandpa and we’ve got skunked the couple times we went lol


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I c


Dylansmith54 said:


> Any chance you could give me some tips? I’m going down with my grandpa and we’ve got skunked the couple times we went lol


I can try depending on target species


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Dylansmith54 said:


> Any chance you could give me some tips? I’m going down with my grandpa and we’ve got skunked the couple times we went lol


Jig and crawler


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Indian Lake and Alum Creek. Both have excellent saugeye populations and plenty to do around the lakes including boat rental and campgrounds. Alum is close enough to Columbus that a hotel is also an option. Both have great crappie populations as well. Alum has a good musky population too.


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

wave warrior said:


> I c
> 
> I can try depending on target species


Really just about anything. Main fish would be crappie and saugeye. Thanks!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Fish around islands too. Lots of shore opportunities and charters and boat rentals at some locations. The problem is if the weather is bad your trip will most likely be ruined. 

Portage Lakes, and Mosquito Lake are really good too.


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Pymatunimg has a good walleye and perch population. I believe there are places to rent a boat as well. Also good crappie fishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Id highly suggest leesville. 1,000 acres, 9.9 limit, boat rentals, great scenery and two campgrounds,one on each end.


----------



## MichRN84 (Mar 2, 2018)

I appreciate all your suggestions. I’m going to have to start putting in a little research. I wish i had my own 12’ with a 9.9


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Why in the world would you come from Michigan to fish in Ohio.The fishing in Michigan is much better that the fishing in Ohio?


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I thought the same thing. Hit the irish hills if you want some inland lake fishing.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Bucket Mouth said:


> I thought the same thing. Hit the irish hills if you want some inland lake fishing.


Went there on an ice fishing,trip. Sucked.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I ice fish up there regularly. Lots of good lakes up there.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Bucket Mouth said:


> I ice fish up there regularly. Lots of good lakes up there.


We went on a blind trip just to hit somewhere with safe ice. Caught a few drinks. 
Took a blind trip to a finger lake in NY 2 years ago and did well. Luck of the draw I suppose


----------



## MichRN84 (Mar 2, 2018)

robertj298 said:


> Why in the world would you come from Michigan to fish in Ohio.The fishing in Michigan is much better that the fishing in Ohio?


why come to Ohio? The entire reason is because I’m trying to take my buddy on a fishing trip who might possibly not be about to leave the state of Ohio


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't understand that but I would say East Harbor SP or Kelly's Island SP. So many options with those 2.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

rickerd said:


> I don't understand that but......


Ha! Me either!


----------



## MichRN84 (Mar 2, 2018)

It’s not about him not wanting to leave Ohio... it’s about him not being able to...


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok that makes sense.


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

MichRN84 said:


> Hoping i can get some suggestions on where to take a fishing trip this summer. I live in Monroe County, MI so it’s just over the border. I’m looking to fish somewhere on an inland lake or a river. Looking for 3 day trip and want to rent a boat. Anywhere in the state of Ohio is good for me. I usually fish for LMB, SMB and pike. But I’m willing to go for anything that will make good table fare... especially walleye and perch. Looking to avoid the big lake though. Id really appreciate your guys suggestions since i have never taken a fishing trip to Ohio. When i fish ohio i stick to metzgers marsh and the maumee River and i do not know anything else about fishing Ohio.
> Thanks!!!


Fish La Sue an. northwest corner of ohio.


----------

